# Error Message



## pacodemountainside (Jun 17, 2013)

Got the following error message when I tried to access "search function"


Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 262144 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1819

Have Toshiba  Satellite L755 with 4 GB of ram
 and use IE.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Any searches I've tried over the past few weeks have failed with one error or another.


----------

